# looking for offshore job.



## mistermogin (Jan 19, 2008)

no experience working off shore but i have experience working on marine construction barge. getting twic card tuesday. any job info would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## anglerdavidm (Feb 12, 2009)

I heard from someone at church that transocean-deepwater is hiring


----------



## dmbonz (Feb 20, 2012)

I worked with a guy who went to work in north Dakota in the oilfield. He said he did a Google search oilfield north Dakota and filled out application. 28 days on and 28 off some decent money but harse weather conditions.


----------

